# Lookie what I found...



## ZombieTurtle (Sep 19, 2009)

I was taking out the trash to, and when I moved the trash can look what I found...







A little closer...






And here it is...






A few more, (he got scared and ran up the wall towards the roof...
















Well, just thought I'd share this guy with you, I noticed him on the first day we moved into the house, glad to know he is still around.

... Can anyone tell me what he is?


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 19, 2009)

i have no idea what it is but its a very pretty lizard


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 19, 2009)

It's a Granite spiney lizard, _Sceloporus orcutti_. Very nice looking male. 

Danny


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

I love the iridescent coloring. I'll bet he's beautiful in the sun.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, beautiful, I love his colors!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 19, 2009)

Geez, Danny, are there any reptiles you can't identify? Are you a herpetologist by trade or merely an "amateur expert"? Do you do mammals and birds as well? If you started charging a small fee for your services you'd soon have enough money to retire on!


----------



## egyptiandan (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm pretty good with most reptiles  and actually most animals 
Maybe I should start charging  nah to much trouble 

Danny


----------



## Stazz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hahahahhaa I would sooo charge ! hahahaha you'd make a KILLING 
Wow what a BEAUTIFUL lizard! I'll show Nick these pics tonight, he'll love it!


----------

